# Want to train in some type of sport



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

Hi all, I have a 1 1/2 year old Mal/GSD, I've had her since she was about 4 weeks old that I want to start in some kind of sport. She has the potential and very good drive but I dont know what to start her in or where I would, where I live I really cant find anyone who trains in dog sports or any clubs or anything related really, or I may not be doing enough research. Any suggestions would be very appreciated, I live in SW Florida Dade County btw.


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

*Want to start her in a sport*

Hi everyone I just wanted some suggestions/ tips on where to start training. I want to train my dog in a sport just not sure in what yet. She is 1 1/2 yr old so not sure if I should have started her when she was younger or what not. I've always been interested in schutzhund or something like, any suggestions? She loves to chase, has a very high prey drive and very powerful, as well as loves to play tug-o-war with just about anything she can get her mouth on, if that helps. Here were I live I've been looking and researching but dont seem to find anything at all.

Thanks


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Want to start her in a sport*

Where do you live at?


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Want to start her in a sport*

I live in Miami Dade, shes a Mal/GSD mix btw


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Want to start her in a sport*

Samantha, check out the NARA (North American Ring Association) website for French Ring clubs in Florida.You may find it more exciting than schH.
Paul C.


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Want to start her in a sport*

Thanks for the link Paul, I checked it out but nothing near me, Miami seems to be very anti-dog sport, I've wanted to train her in something, since I see she has the potential but never managed to find any thing near me, all I've found are police K9 type training and thats about it


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Samantha Martinez said:


> Hi all, I have a 1 1/2 year old Mal/GSD, I've had her since she was about 4 weeks old that I want to start in some kind of sport. She has the potential and very good drive but I dont know what to start her in or where I would, where I live I really cant find anyone who trains in dog sports or any clubs or anything related really, or I may not be doing enough research. Any suggestions would be very appreciated, I live in SW Florida Dade County btw.


I betcha there will be club suggestions.

Just curiosity .... how are you doing with basic ob, etc.? Are you marker training?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Want to start her in a sport*

You could always work with a private trainer if there are no clubs around. Some people compete in trials in sport events and they are not in a club they just work with a trainer and helper. Or they just do personal protection with the dog and never compete.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Why did you get a four week old puppy?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

And why so young? 

For your original question I'm sure there would be an AKC OB, agility, or rally club some were close.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Want to start her in a sport*

I just left hanging in Miami last month. Lol. My sisters and I. We'd have loved to swing by to see what you have. Another time, perhaps. Sometimes you will have to travel for good training. Keep checking here and on other websites regarding seminars. You'll learn a lot and likely be able to network with people in or near your area. Usually seminars are at least three days long. Plenty of time for an introduction to the different types of sport work. Good luck!


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Want to start her in a sport*

There is a PSA club in Dover FL, Extreme Working Dog, probably the closest club to you.
[email protected]


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Want to start her in a sport*

I'm merging this thread with a similarly named one by the same poster ....  (Please, for future reference, don't start two threads with the same topic. THANKS!)


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I betcha there will be club suggestions.
> 
> Just curiosity .... how are you doing with basic ob, etc.? Are you marker training?


I started with some basic OB but she has the attention span of a squirrel lol she gets easily distracted so thats one of the issues I am having with training her, she does pretty well though


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Why did you get a four week old puppy?


When I was searching in my area for a GSD or Mal, I founf this lady that had bred her GSD with a Mal and she was selling the pups when they reached about 3 1/2 to 4 weeks old, I had experience with raising pups so I took her in, the lady had sold almost all the puppies the day I went


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Want to start her in a sport*



Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm merging this thread with a similarly named one by the same poster ....  (Please, for future reference, don't start two threads with the same topic. THANKS!)


Sorry I wasnt sure where I had to post it thats why


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Want to start her in a sport*



Bob Scott said:


> And why so young?
> 
> For your original question I'm sure there would be
> an AKC OB, agility, or rally club some were close.


Just like I responded to Terrasita Cuffie, the lady I
got her from was selling them young about 3 1/2-4
wks old and she was feeding them canned/ solid
food, and I have some experience raising young pups.
Originally when I got her it was an early Christmas
gift for my boyfriend who wanted a Mal so we went
together and picked out a puppy. Long story short
my bf mother hated the dog because my bf never
did any type of basic training and now I have her.
Its taken a while to correct some of her habits she
has since my bf never trained her/ correct bad
behaviors.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My suggestion....fix the behavoiral issues, then work on the OB, and while you're doing that keep searching for a club or people with similiar interests. She's already 1 1/2 years old so the ship has sailed on pretty much all of the early training stages of rearing a pup specifically for sport etc.. You have what you have and that's about it. There's GOT to be a sport club down there somewhere...maybe the upper Keys?


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

Im still searching on the internet as well as Fb in hopes of finding something but no luck yet what so ever


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

The only person I know of down there is Tony Guzman. He's a police K9 vendor but I don't know if he works with civilians or not. He may well know of any local clubs though as I'm sure he sells washouts to, or imports dogs for sport people.

There used to be a guy in the keys but he's up near Gainsville now.


This is all I could find with a quick search
http://www.miamiobedienceclub.org/

They do have tracking classes if you're into that. I taught tracking and trailing classes for a local pet day care in my city for a couple years. A lot of the students weren't into competition OB or agility but really loved the tracking classes. A few went on to advanced stuff with me and a couple even titled their dogs in a tracking venue after their initial course. To be fair...those dogs were exceptional and were the top of the class. Some dogs just get it better than others.

I hear dock diving is growing also. :smile: Depends on what you want to do. If you're bent on protection sports then your options are limited. Sometimes you just have to ask the right people. Police K9 handlers or vendors in your area are the best brains to pick.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Wow what a lousy breeder giving pups away that young.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> Wow what a lousy breeder giving pups away that young.


 No doubt. Fact is, they were going to do it anyway. It's just fortunate that a responsible person got at least one of the pups.


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

Howard Knauf said:


> The only person I know of down there is Tony Guzman. He's a police K9 vendor but I don't know if he works with civilians or not. He may well know of any local clubs though as I'm sure he sells washouts to, or imports dogs for sport people.
> 
> There used to be a guy in the keys but he's up near Gainsville now.
> 
> ...


I have heard of Tony Guzman and seen his website as well, I was leaning towarda protection sports but seeing my options are pretty limited here in Miami I'm open to any sport really


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Before actually committing to protection sports you need to get a proper evaluation on your dog to see if she is suited for that type of work. Of course, finding the right person to do it is harder than finding a club. I've had quite a few people wanting me to help them train their dogs in protection sports and there wasn't one I felt was stable or driven enough to work with. That should be your first move before committing to bite sports. There's nothing more frustrating than spending loads of time and money training the wrong dog in a venue that it is not suited to. I see it all the time at the local Sch club. Some of the members are just happy to be doing something with their dog no matter how bad they are. Others that are more serious see their dogs' shortcomings and get frustrated which, we all know, runs down the leash.


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

I has able to make an appointment with a K9 trainer for evaluation for next week so Im heading in the right direction with her


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Samantha Martinez said:


> I has able to make an appointment with a K9 trainer for evaluation for next week so Im heading in the right direction with her


 Awesome. Maybe he'll have info on a local training club too.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

My friend Ludovic Teurbane is in Miami, amazing trainer and coach for Ringsport and IPO.
http://dogconnection.org/about-us/ludovic/


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> My friend Ludovic Teurbane is in Miami, amazing trainer and coach for Ringsport and IPO.
> http://dogconnection.org/about-us/ludovic/


 I knew someone would come through.


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

Geoff Empey said:


> My friend Ludovic Teurbane is in Miami, amazing trainer and coach for Ringsport and IPO.
> http://dogconnection.org/about-us/ludovic/


Thanks  i just emailed him to get some more info about the schutzhund club :grin:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Samantha Martinez said:


> Thanks  i just emailed him to get some more info about the schutzhund club :grin:


Ludovic is the real deal, if you get into his circle there is no better trainer to learn from, good luck hope it works out for you. Happy training! :-D


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

Geoff Empey said:


> Ludovic is the real deal, if you get into his circle there is no better trainer to learn from, good luck hope it works out for you. Happy training! :-D


Sadly hes put of town this week but if the weather is good today they should be training so I'll hopefully get to watch them today


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> No doubt. Fact is, they were going to do it anyway. It's just fortunate that a responsible person got at least one of the pups.


Yeah that's true.


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

Geoff Empey said:


> My friend Ludovic
> Teurbane is in Miami, amazing trainer and coach for
> Ringsport and IPO.
> 
> http://dogconnection.org/about-us/ludovic/


thanks again for the link I went yesterday with
Princess and had a great time, she was really into it
and got worked up every time she saw one of the
dogs working. They say she has good focus and she
never dropped the burlap sack on the rope he had so
she did good. I feel like she would do good in this
sport and I liked it :grin:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Good deal. She sounds promising. Hope it all works out. Maybe when you're more comfortable some video in the future would be cool.


----------



## Samantha Martinez (May 23, 2014)

As soon as were more into it ill get some video of her


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Samantha Martinez said:


> thanks again for the link I went yesterday with
> Princess and had a great time, she was really into it
> and got worked up every time she saw one of the
> dogs working. They say she has good focus and she
> ...


A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.*

Lao-tzu*, _The Way of Lao-tzu__ Chinese philosopher (604 BC - 531 BC)_


----------

